# NO POWER



## choopan (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Dear Forum Member:
I just purchased a nissan altima from an auction the car was a theft recorvery but clean title, there was a little sensor missing from transmission i replaced that car was running fine, it only has 13500 miles, i had the engine washed day before yesterday and everything was fine i drove it so did my wife, but today afte she was leaving work she noticed that the check engine light was on and the car would not go over 40mph, i went to check and see if there was any transmission fluid leak and that was not the problem, i put the car in park and pressed the gas pedal the rpm only goes to 1.5 and thats it no power and the car only goes up to 40mph any ideas what could be the problem and if the warranty is still good on the car given that its a theft recovery with a clean title. thanks.


----------



## Quick69GTO (Jun 8, 2008)

It sounds like the car is in "limp home mode".
The check engine light means the cars ECU (computer) has stored a code.
Some parts stores will read the code for you and that code should give you an idea on where to start.
The dealer may or may not cover the malfunction, but either way, you may have to take it in to get repaired if you don't want to tackle it yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

Around here we have Autozones to do this, you may have other stores. These stores that sell parts will grab a computer and get the error codes from the computers in cars then look them up behind the counter, giving you the errors the car computer printed.

You are definitely in limp home mode, unfortunately.


----------

